# US Amps, RE SE15 Tsunami= My 2007 Kia Spec 5



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well Im About to get hooked up
US Amps/Re Audio & Tsunami are hookin me up
Here is the list og gear
HU~ Alpine CDA-9887
Front~ RE Audio XXX6.5" Comps
Sub~ RE Audio SE15
Front Amp~ US Amps MD21 ([email protected])
Sub Amp~ US Amps MD1D ([email protected])
Tsunami
Volt Meter, 1/0Awg, 4Awg, Fuse Distro Block
Fuse Block, 1Frad Cap, Spool 16Awg Speaker Wire
Comp RCA's ect ect..

Iv Only Had A Few Minutes to work on this
So I started with the amp rack
I will be flush mounting the amps on the rear tray

Here are some pix I took..More Soon
Im going to look for a House on the weekend with my wife so 
I may or maynot get to the install












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice hook up on the gear. How'd you luck into that one?


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

I spy a Honda Monkey!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Nice hook up on the gear. How'd you luck into that one?


I think he is a dealer/installer...probably a demo car for the shop???


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

^^^I Run a shop in Durango,Co Just added them to my line-up^^^
Talked for a long time on the phone about all kinds of stuff..
Everything is free thru the shop & US Amps/Re Audio

I think this may look good...
RE Se15 Specs
15”
Mounting Depth - 7.75”
Mounting Hole Diameter - 14”
Overall Diameter - 15.5”
Bolt Hole Circle - 14.75”
Motor Width - 6.25”
Motor Depth - 3.25”
Basket Depth - 4.5”
Displacement - 0.17 cu. ft.
Weight - 23 lbs.
Compacts Optimal
Sealed 1.5 2.0
Ported [email protected] [email protected]

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Finished up my dash Kit for the most part


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

Lookin' good so far! Please take lots of picks on the sub enclosure work...I will be doing the SAME thing soon and would love a guide


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I will keep you posted kinda waiting for my gear..
I have an STi to finish up before i can jump in with both feet ..
Todo list
#1:Mod Front Doors (RE XXX are 3.8" deep) Thats 1" deeper than my door

#2:Run 1/0 AWG to the Rear & Make a Fused Distro location (Rear Speaker area)

#3:Ground Distro Block Pass Side Rear Speaker Spot

#4: Glass Tire well & Shoot for 3.5^ft so I can port that *****..

#5: Flush mount US Amps on rear tray 
(May do plexi bottom with Amp guts showing)

#6:Full wire job..(speakers, Amps, Volt meters, Distro blocks Fused & Ground)

#7: stuff i forgot

#8: more stuff i forgot..


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> #7: stuff i forgot
> 
> #8: more stuff i forgot..


That's funny, I have the same things on my list of to do.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*My Tsunami Parts List
Battery Term'z>BT703 X2<

Fuse Forum Under Hood>V10FHW-ANL<

Ground Distro Block>DB8012<

1/0AWG Power/Ground Wire 

16AWG Speaker Wire

Fused Distro Block >V10GM2-MANL<*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Started on a Battery Cover & Here is a look at the rear tray,
I will get door pix & Gear shots later also the dash kit inplace..
Yo Where My Deck At????
..
Enjoy































*


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So you are stealing the equipment out of the Kia? Looks like a job well done....


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like you've effectively doubled the value of the car....woot.


Turborusty


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Added a lil bit of my Roadkill last night Got lots todo
You can add that to my todo list
Making a platform for the ANL fuse holder & 1/0 awg runs to hind under..
*


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing more progress pics. Keep em' comin'.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I love your roller for deading!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats the best roller ever made!!!!


*GOT SOME GEAR!!!
check it out..















































*


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

i really like the look of the new merlins. lovin the old school


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

So......US Amps = RE?

I did not know that. I feel stoopider now.



turborusty


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Few more pix
(Once Again the Amps will be flush mounted)


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> ^^^I Run a shop in Durango,Co Just added them to my line-up^^^
> Talked for a long time on the phone about all kinds of stuff..
> Everything is free thru the shop & US Amps/Re Audio


You're in Durango now? I thought you were in Prescott Valley, AZ? When did you move?

By the way, the Kia is coming along nicely. Do you think that you'll be able to squeeze 3.5ft^3 out of that wheel well though?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> You're in Durango now? I thought you were in Prescott Valley, AZ? When did you move?
> 
> By the way, the Kia is coming along nicely. Do you think that you'll be able to squeeze 3.5ft^3 out of that wheel well though?


Yeah man, Moved about 4.5 weeks ago..
Im still not sure on the air space though..
Will will see..
Peace Man
Troy


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

this is sure coming along...I'm very interested to see how it progresses.

any fears the "amp rack" above the sub will be a rattle issue and/or block too much sound?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lumadar said:


> this is sure coming along...I'm very interested to see how it progresses.
> 
> any fears the "amp rack" above the sub will be a rattle issue and/or block too much sound?


Yeah...
I was thinking about that..
the hatch holds it down..
But it crossed my mind, was thinkin I should mold it into the sides..
What do you guys think?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You could always mount the amps to the outside edges of that baffle and then cut out the center portion to relieve pressure from the sub. As long as it's made/reinforced correctly, fiberglass is some sturdy material. I know you're aware of that, but sometimes some reassurance is all you need.

Zach


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Got my gear from tsunami.
get some pix up later..
peace..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

My Tsunami Gear


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*changing up the design a lil bit..
im going to mount the sub on the side & port it thru the rear speaker hole
I will raise the floor about 4" & use it all for air space..









still workin on the battery box..
should be sweet*


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Are you rolling out that Roadkill with a skateboard truck/wheel combo?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

W8 a minute said:


> Are you rolling out that Roadkill with a skateboard truck/wheel combo?


yeah best roller ever..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

ok did a lil mod to the doors..
a lil before & after shot


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Coming along great!! 

US Amps are very nice and the RE is going to hit with that amp!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah I caint wait to get some real time to work on it & get it bumpin..

anyway.. i used the suede from the STi (Lapus) didnt look so good in that install be damn it looks killer in my car..
Did the top insert & the map pocket..


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Install is movin' along.

Troy...I'm thinking having the sub in the side panel will just make everything overly complicated. Flush the amps one per side of the hatch. Or possibly install them into the well to keep the floor as low as possible. Everything will be more symetrical that way. 

Having the amps lower will look better IMO. The current plan doesn't justify nixing the spare tire.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

got the pass side door finished just waiting on my glass so ic an moun the mid
im going to do 2 - 3/4" rings & glass it to the door so it will fit just right..
But here is how the out side looks..


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

dude. i think we are going with the same equipment!

im thinking 15" re se , MD1d, and an MD43. with an alpine 9887

are you gonna run your md1d at 2 ohms or 1 ohm?

edit: except for the front, im going to use AA poly mid + Seas neo metal active


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice work thus far, subscribing to see how it turns out.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I hate the look of the mismatched amp size.

it looks like so much effort into getting matching amps, installing them symetrically, making everything look even, And then the amps arent even the same size!

Can you call USamps and purcahse a heatsink blank? If they are willing to accomadate you it surely can not be too expensive.

And you could put the guts of the smaller amp into the larger sink and now it'll be symetrical....


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> I hate the look of the mismatched amp size.
> 
> it looks like so much effort into getting matching amps, installing them symetrically, making everything look even, And then the amps arent even the same size!
> 
> ...



Yeah it bugged me too..
Im prolly just going to redo the amp rack some how & getting looking good..
not sure what I will do..


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Try to use the size difference to your advantage!

Can you mount the smaller one where it is more busy?

Can you mount the larger amp where it is less congested?

If you mount them staggered and hid one end you could make them appear equal!

I like the doors, sweet


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

I think if you wanted to tackle the amp length difference situation you could make a wall panel to eliminate the difference and give the deception of the same length.

example i did in sketchup is the idea, however i think in a car it gonna have to be a flatter and not so verticle when people are standing looking down. kinda of a perpendicular angle

Pics





Mike

again sorry but i rushed it in sketchup


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just slapped a ported box togeather
what do you think..









Here are the speaker spacers..
going to get more work on them finished later..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just slapped a ported box togeather
what do you think..









Here are the speaker spacers..
going to get more work on them finished later..
3 Layers of Dynamat, 1 Layer of Secons Skin
Dynamat Deflex Pad installed


----------



## Bumpin'Buick (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks good, definitely liking that blue suede!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

hmm, you have Kia's in the US too. Interesting install, and obviously fast & quality work. i'd take 4 times as long.


----------

